# Texas slam and a bonus



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

My guys ripped them up yesterday limited on reds by 7:30 then continued to release a good 30 reds throughout the day. We had a few trout and a flounder show up in the mix to complete the slam. I noticed bait getting busted so we made some cast at it and stuck a nice tarpon that put on a show jumping out of the water several times before we landed it. All fish were caught over over deep structure on Galveston bay with live shrimp. I'll be back on the water tomorow but I do have a spot open this weekend for a trip you can reach me at 832-385-2012 thanks.


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

This one put the trout rod to the test!


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

We have some great weather this weekend I have a spot open Sunday call 832-385-2012 The bites on we're tearing up the reds and the flounder are running.


----------

